# a water from the glacier company okay



## skullcandy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello I am getting ready to start a grow in hydro and have hard water in my tapi know i have a few options some are useing GH micro for hardwater, installing a reverse osmosses water filteration system under my sink which i need but can't afford, or i can buy water from the drinking water dispenser at my local store from a big blue machine that sells water it is called glaicer water and is for drinking sold by the gallon , sure many of you have heard of it what I don't know is if glacier water be used in a DWC bubbler system if not what would be the reason this type of water can not be used in hydro. I also with be useing nutes in the water also wanting to know if this water will have a weird affect on the nutes any advice on doing this will help .


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 14, 2013)

There's really only one way to find out. Grab your p/h meter and your tds/ppm meter and test it. I used to buy all my water but it gets very expensive over time. I would recommend you figure out how much water you are going to need over a 1 week period and multiply that by 52, this will give you your yearly total. Then figure out how much an R.O. system will cost you to use yearly. You will need to replace the filters on an R.O. system and most systems go through 3 gallons of tap water to give you 1 good gallon, so find out how much you are paying for tap water and compare the difference.  Hope this helps, A.M.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 14, 2013)

is there any spacific grade of R/O system that should be used for this.or does any type work ,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2013)

no every bottled watter is good...It seems to me that glacier use lots of sodium..But let me check it for you...do not use Arrowhead..I had serious issues with it...we have a H2O store here where we can refill the 5 gallon water jugs..you say ya cant afford the RO system  but let me do the math 4u as Ive ran dwc and used bottled water...in the long run the RO system withh  pay for self....you can get one for under 200 bux....that would be 200 gallons bottle water...you will run through that quik...I would do like *Aliminum *said and grab a bottle and check it:aok:


Happy Bubbling

take care and be safe


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 14, 2013)

okay kewl thanks 4u2smoke you just made something i was cunfussed with simple to understand. now i just have to go down to the town halll to get the report of the water quility where i live.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2013)

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind with an RO system is the amount of water it "wastes" or bypasses.  For every gallon of clean water that the RO produces, 2-4 gallons will be bypassed.  In the summer, I saved this bypass water and used it to water.  In the winter, it just has to go down the drain.  So when figuring costs, if your water is metered, you need to take this into effect. 

However, before you do anything, get a water analysis from town hall and see exactly what is in your water.


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 14, 2013)

If your looking at ro units or rodi. make sure you get one thats has the flow you want most home under sink units or 25 to 50 gal a day that's 24hr and most come with 2.5 gal tank you will need bigger.
I have been running them on saltwater tanks for 10 yrs now mine is a air,water,ice unit 100 gal a day with a 25 gal tank and you will waste 5 times that. here is a place that,s good  hxxp://www.airwaterice.com


----------



## Growdude (Jan 14, 2013)

If your just looking for a RO system to fill 5 gal jugs or whatever get one of these - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Drinking-100GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-System-/110736559837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c869cedd

I have the worst well water >800 ppm and mine has been used to grow alot of smoke. :icon_smile: 

Seriously its all you need just get the sink adapter and stick it on there, run one line down the drain one in the 5 gal jug. when your done "making water" ya just pop it off the  sink adapter and put the whole thing away.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 14, 2013)

i had no idea that water had to be wasted to filter a gallon of water where does go


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 14, 2013)

No disrespect pilgrem but ifin it be from a 'Company" taint from a "Glacier" but a statement or title would have ya think that what it be but it cant couse soon as yual put to process it be technicly manufactured and yual gets what they tells ya yu get and ifin yual want real "Glacier " water then go to get it from a real "Glacier" once gain only teachin wisdom found my way 

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 14, 2013)

glacier is just a front name for that companys filtered water, thats okay i am happy to get some decent filtered water even if it an't from a real glacier.


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 14, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i had no idea that water had to be wasted to filter a gallon of water where does go


down the drain or you can re rout it outside.


----------

